
Project Nashorn - lightweight high-performance JavaScript runtime in Java - Garbage
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/nashorn/
======
portmanteaufu
Am I correct in assuming that Nashorn is to Java as Lua is to C/C++? That is,
that this is meant to embed JS as a scripting language in a Java program
rather than to be used to run existing node or browser code?

